# War with Iran, its Netanyahu's fault!



## Penelope (Feb 14, 2019)

In a Hebrew-language video message recorded before he headed to the opening of a Middle East conference in Warsaw, the prime minister hailed the fact that an Israeli leader was about to sit down with senior officials from “leading Arab countries” in order to “advance the common interest of war against Iran.”

An official translation of the statement, provided by the Government Press Office, translated Hebrew phrase _milhama b’Iran_ literally “war with Iran,” when it was not clear that Netanyahu had meant literal military action.

Netanyahu’s staff scrambles after he speaks of ‘war against Iran’

--------------------------------------------------------------------

I doubt it was an error in translation.  He is looking for Iran to start something or he will do a false flag. He put Iran on guard.  

*So if there is a war, it will be Netanyahu's fault, also Pence and Trump want one , anything for the Israel and Saudi Arabia, just like we took out Iraq.*


----------



## BlackFlag (Feb 14, 2019)

If WW3 starts over fictional religious nonsense between Iran and Israel then humanity deserves to be wiped out


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Feb 14, 2019)

Yeah it's not like Iran is all innocent and shit


----------



## Oddball (Feb 14, 2019)

Given his actions, it's unlikely that Cheeto really wants involvement in another foreign war....But he as allowed himself be surrounded by neocon war hawks, so just about anything is possible.


----------



## S.J. (Feb 14, 2019)

Bebe should nuke the bastards.


----------



## ESay (Feb 14, 2019)

Well, taking into account that Iran doesnt recognise Israel and calls it the Zionist regime, the deeds of Israeli authorities are somewhat understandable.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 14, 2019)

Penelope said:


> In a Hebrew-language video message recorded before he headed to the opening of a Middle East conference in Warsaw, the prime minister hailed the fact that an Israeli leader was about to sit down with senior officials from “leading Arab countries” in order to “advance the common interest of war against Iran.”
> 
> An official translation of the statement, provided by the Government Press Office, translated Hebrew phrase _milhama b’Iran_ literally “war with Iran,” when it was not clear that Netanyahu had meant literal military action.
> 
> ...



as it ALWAYS is when Israel is involved.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 16, 2019)

anyone who knows anything about  "arabs"  and
Iranians------as I do having interacted with hundreds
of them over the past 50 years-----would understand
that  "arabs"   and Iranians have been in a battle
with each other for more than 1000 years.   Any
interpretation of  Netanyahu's remarks as being a
"threat of attack"  on Iran-----is actually comical.


----------



## ESay (Feb 17, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> anyone who knows anything about  "arabs"  and
> Iranians------as I do having interacted with hundreds
> of them over the past 50 years-----would understand
> that  "arabs"   and Iranians have been in a battle
> ...


In a battle you obviously mean in cultural and common level. The thing is the Arabs are not major guilty ones in degradation of Iranians, but the Turks (not contemporary ones) are.


----------



## fncceo (Feb 17, 2019)

I find it more than a little hilarious that the 100th largest nation in the world, smaller than New Jersey, with a population smaller than New York City has so many people wetting their collective knickers with fear.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 18, 2019)

ESay said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > anyone who knows anything about  "arabs"  and
> ...



sorta   ESay.     I used the term  "arabs" ----a bit incorrectly----
I should have said  "sunni muslims" ----HOWEVER ----turks are
NOT  uniquely the "enemies"  of Iranians.    No doubt you know the issue of  TRIBALISM   amongst all flavors of muslims.      It is  the various   (numerous as the stars)   "tribes"  that contend
with each other---------with   SUNNI VS SHIITE  being something  like the TWO BASEBALL LEAGUES.    ------and the big time fighting something like  A WORLD SERIES  faceoff


----------



## ESay (Feb 19, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


I was speaking about much earlier times. It was not only about a religion. It was about a situation in which people of much lower cultural, economic and social background had taken over those who were much higher of them namely Persians and lowered them to this level.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 19, 2019)

ESay said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...


 

oh------ok    ONCE UPON A TIME-----15 HUNDRED YEARS
AGO


----------



## Penelope (May 16, 2019)

Tramp is provoking war with Iran , sanctioned to death (same as Iraq) and pulled out of the nuclear deal, and now he he thinks Iran wants to talk, talk about what? 

What a fool he is.


----------



## irosie91 (May 16, 2019)

it is always good to LISTEN TO WHAT THE CHILDREN SAY


----------

